
The Web's Best Interface Design - danielha
http://businesslogs.com/design_and_usability/the_webs_best_interface_design.php
======
danielha
While I can't say I agree with the entire list, I submitted the link to start
a discussion on interface design. Usability, or the "user experience" as I
like to think of it, is the most important aspect of an application in my
mind. It determines whether people will be quick to adopt your offering or
even try it out at all. I'm actually a big fan of rich Internet applications,
but I see "richness" applied too liberally in places where simplicity would
have been preferable. I've been spending some time reading about human-
computer interaction, and it's a fascinating field.

------
SimJapan2005
danielha - yeah, i think casting something quickly and have something to start
with is far better than use a lot of time thinking for a grand scheme but to
later on find out users won't bite to it.

